# Spider identification:



## the10thplanet (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey all I found this spider under a pot plant yesterday afternoon. You think it's a funnel web?


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 23, 2008)

looks like a mouse spider,but i could be wrong


----------



## kwaka_80 (Feb 23, 2008)

Grunto Posted some good shots of a red headed mouse spider on the green scorpion website http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45 ... i am pretty sure he is also a member of this site so could possibly post some more ?? The males have the most awsome colour to them and you can see why they are RED HEADED lol


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd go Mouse Spider. Funnel webs usually are a lot darker and have a larger abdomen.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 23, 2008)

Definitely not a mouse spider IMO. The cephalothorax is too flat at the 'back'. I'd say a wishbone spider.

http://www.basehead.org/files/shots/1-1-BLACK_WISHBONE.jpg

Hornet will know.

EDIT: these are better photos - http://spiders.zacharoo.com/spidey7.html
But they are of a black wishbone. That one looks kinda brown..


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2008)

looks like some kind of trapdoor, there are so many species but i'm trying to start getting more familiar with the various family and the more prominent genera so i will be able to ID them in the field


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

the spider you have found looks like the one at our house id probably say black house spider


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2008)

Ryan93 said:


> the spider you have found looks like the one at our house id probably say black house spider



It's no black house spider


----------



## JasonL (Feb 23, 2008)

It is a Trapdoor of some type, a local would help some


----------



## Joshua VW (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice spider whatever it is.


----------



## jack (Feb 23, 2008)

trapdoor, the spots on the abdomen give it away... not sure in species without more info/photo's


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like a trapdoor as others have mentioned (family Nemesiidae). Where was it found (state, suburb, etc)? If you can, try to take a close-up photo of the eye arrangement as this might help to bring the I.D down to genus.

David.


----------



## Paddi (Feb 23, 2008)

*White tail or golden orb?*

Please comment!


----------



## norris (Feb 23, 2008)

.Are you serious? 
It's a golden orb


----------



## norris (Feb 23, 2008)

White tailed don't build a web. They are rovers.

When you look at a description of a spider look at it's behavioral characteristics as well as its physical characteristics.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 23, 2008)

_Nephila edulis_


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*it's a ....big fat hairy spider!! LOL that i certainly wouldn't want in my potplant :shock:*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 23, 2008)

looks like a trap door to me too , and that last one lol orb for sure white tails are cigar shape and at the end looks like someone has dabbed a streak of whitout on the bum .hence the name white tailed....redbellybite.


----------



## bylo (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a definate Funnel-Web spider


----------



## Brettix (Feb 25, 2008)

Greg i was thinking it is a tube trap-door,(Misgolas pulchellus).
Whats do you think with this pic ?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 25, 2008)

trapdoor


----------



## bylo (Feb 25, 2008)

Brettix said:


> Greg i was thinking it is a tube trap-door,(Misgolas pulchellus).
> Whats do you think with this pic ?


You got me Brett
Looking at it this morning I agree with you I think I had a dose of computer screen eyes last night :shock:


----------



## trickygav (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats looks like a Female False Funnel Web (no common name for it)

Where abouts did you find it? as in what area?


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 6, 2008)

hornet said:


> looks like some kind of trapdoor, there are so many species but i'm trying to start getting more familiar with the various family and the more prominent genera so i will be able to ID them in the field



spot on te Spots on the back of the abdomen give it away


----------



## Nathan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey All,
Definate Female Trapdoor. Notice the markings as a few said on the abdomen. Also the pedipapls are a little longer than those of the Funnel Web. It's no mouse spider, if you notice the size of the mouse spiders chelicerae {Fang area} it's huge compared to the Trapdoors. Also most Funnel Webs have a shiny black coloured Cephalothorax. Trapdoors are also pretty reluctant to stand their own ground away from burrow. Where as the funnel web will stike anyone anywhere. Here's my pet Female Funnel Web


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 6, 2008)

Judging by the patterns on it bottom, I would like to choose Trapdoor as my guess for this animal.

Nice looker tho, 

Paladian :: that main picture of a funnel web, is it covered in mites, looks like it is.


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 6, 2008)

trickygav said:


> Thats looks like a Female False Funnel Web (no common name for it)
> 
> Where abouts did you find it? as in what area?


 

I wonder if this is an option given that the spider seems to have different leg end colors, ie the false funnel web has black feet and redish (amber) legs.

Im not 100% convinced it isnt a false Funnel web though although the marks on the bum are making me still vote trappy..


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 6, 2008)

Better. closer images are needed. I think trapdoor too.


----------



## Chappy (Mar 6, 2008)

Well i am more confused as to what it is after 28 posts than i was at the start!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 6, 2008)

Paddi said:


> Please comment!



Definitely not a white tail. It is a type of Orb Weaver, not sure what type though. ;-)


----------

